# Beetle sunroof available !



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I've checked extensively for a factory-like-installed sunroof for the Beetle and was told
by a 'Webasto approved' installer in my area that the following sunroof, both in the medium
and large size, can be installed in the Beetle. (Looks just like the one VW offered). The price
I was quoted...installed...was $1200. The many other sunroofs available from 'Webasto' will
not fit the beetle, only this one called the Hollandia 300 Series Power Spoiler Sunroof:

www.webastoshowroom.com/300info.html

Was also told that in addition to the numerous installers 'Webasto' has throughout the U.S.,
the sunroofs can be ordered through new car dealers. However, I would think if the dealer 
gets involved, the cost could be somewhat higher than if you searched down the installer
yourself. P.S. - I believe the warranty is for 3 years.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

Dumbest move ever! Every aftermarket sunroof leaks! If it didn't come from the factory, don't add it afterwards!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

finklejag said:


> Dumbest move ever! Every aftermarket sunroof leaks! If it didn't come from the factory, don't add it afterwards!


Webasto is a German company that probably supplies VW with their units. On their site 
you can see the power roof that is on the VW EOS. Do you think VW invented that roof?
They work with new car dealers so that customers can have the cost incorporated into
their payments when they buy the car. Go to their main site www.webasto.com and learn
about what they do. They are probably the foremost roof people in the world.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I still won't consider one. How does that affect its residual value?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you think the laser cutting machine VW uses is different than those used by Webasto's 
installers? Well, theyre not. Do you think the parts, including rubber seals used at the VW
plant are different than those used by Webasto's installers? They also are not. Do you think
the Mexican installers at the plant, undoubtedly following Webasto's step-by-step installation
procedure, are going to wind up with a better installed product than Webasto's professional
installers? Hmmmm! They are working in a larger workplace. Yes! that's it......bigger is
definitely better! I will be sending a letter to Webasto, telling them to end this charade they
are responsible for and to cease and desist from all involvement regarding roofs of all kinds
including sunroofs. That will teach them for trying to pull the wool over our eyes......and if
it doesn't, 'Fink', 'Vin' and 'Ridgeman' will have to be reckoned with!

With regard to length of warranty, they have the nerve to also match the 3 year warranty
offered by VW. Hmmm! VW's warranty could end sooner if the owner passes 36,000 miles
before the 3 year point. 'Webasto' has the nerve to not include that 36,000 mile caveat but
rest assured I will add this tid-bit to my letter to them and tell them we are further outraged
by their attempt to make VW look bad.


----------



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

For the record, we have an aftermarket sunroof in our 1998 Civic hatch which we have owned since new. Never a drop of H2O, and the headliner is still looking great (except for where a soda exploded years ago when my better half left it in a hot car).

So they don't ALL leak.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Again how does this affect it's residual value?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vincenzo said:


> Again how does this affect it's residual value?


I will try to explain. Person #1 buys a car with a sunroof installed by VW. Person #2
has his 'Webesto' sunroof installed by an approved installer. Person # 1 compiles over
36,000 miles in two years, as does Person #2. Both cars now experience problems with
the sunroof. Person #1 has no recourse since his mileage has reached the maximum 
allowed under his VW warranty. Person #2 doesn't have to worry about mileage since his
3 year warranty is only governed by months and has his sunroof repaired under warranty.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If Batman's 'The Joker' had a cat.......this would be it !


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I will try to explain. Person #1 buys a car with a sunroof installed by VW. Person #2
> has his 'Webesto' sunroof installed by an approved installer. Person # 1 compiles over
> 36,000 miles in two years, as does Person #2. Both cars now experience problems with
> the sunroof. Person #1 has no recourse since his mileage has reached the maximum
> ...


And don't forget that person #1 has to wait half a year to get a *#@&*ing car!


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Odd, my cat looks JUST Like that.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Odd, my cat looks JUST Like that.
> 
> Bill


I know mad dogs foam from the mouth, but this critter look's like he just completed
his initiation into 'Satanism'. Would have made a nice pet for Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> And don't forget that person #1 has to wait half a year to get a *#@&*ing car!


Half a year ? What entitled you to such a favorable projected delivery ? If things go well for
me I'm looking at a minimum of 7 months from the date my order was written up last August.


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

*Cool Cat!*

Love the cat pic.

Had the dealer put an aftermarket sunroof in my 2012 Beetle. Love it. Not panoramic, but fits well with the car.

As far as residual value, truthfully that isn't a big concern for me: I enjoy the light/air a sunroof provides. If you look at Edmunds or even ask a dealer, a sunroof adds value.

Every 12-18 months I get a new car (it may be used... but new to me). At times I may own 3 cars of varying vintage. Overall I've owned over 30 cars, and every single one either came with a sunroof (OK, not the convertibles I've owned) or I had one put in. I even put some in a few trucks back in the 80's myself, and never have any of them leaked.

While electric is great, I miss the old hand crank sunroofs VW use to offer.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I think in the past the aftermarkets were nightmares- I remember hearing stories in high school. 
Nowadays, companies can't afford to sell crap if they want to stay in business. 
You all have given me a lot to think about on this issue......eace: hmmmmm maybe a Turbo is in my future- before May...:laugh:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> I think in the past the aftermarkets were nightmares- I remember hearing stories in high school.
> Nowadays, companies can't afford to sell crap if they want to stay in business.
> You all have given me a lot to think about on this issue......eace: hmmmmm maybe a Turbo is in my future- before May...:laugh:


Why do I get the feeling that this 'purring' sound coming from you is actually in some form
of a 'count down' mode leading to 'blast off'?


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Actually it's my brain whirring with consideration of a search for a 2.5 with sound & nav, and adding the roof....  Sounds like a better way to get what I want....
If you hear a loud HISS.... WATCH OUT! :laugh:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Actually it's my brain whirring with consideration of a search for a 2.5 with sound & nav, and adding the roof....  Sounds like a better way to get what I want....
> If you hear a loud HISS.... WATCH OUT! :laugh:


Now we know why your husband jumped out of your car and ran for cover when one of your 
tires was 'hissing' air from a leaking nozzle. 'Better safe than sorry' must be his motto.


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

*Sunroof on 2012 Beetle*










ridgemanron said:


> I've checked extensively for a factory-like-installed sunroof for the Beetle and was told
> by a 'Webasto approved' installer in my area that the following sunroof, both in the medium
> and large size, can be installed in the Beetle. (Looks just like the one VW offered). The price
> I was quoted...installed...was $1200. The many other sunroofs available from 'Webasto' will
> ...


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

Arg! 
I'll get the method of inserting pics down sooner or later!​


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Webasto also offers wind deflector 'add ons' for those who want oncoming wind to be 
directed away from entering the cabin.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I had a wind deflector on one car, and I didn't like the noise that resulted from it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> I had a wind deflector on one car, and I didn't like the noise that resulted from it.


 We wouldn't want anything to interfere with your Moody Blues music, that's for sure. 
Will tell your husband to scratch it off his potential Valentine gift list for you.


----------



## graybug (Aug 14, 2012)

*sun roof modification?*

ready to buy 2013 beetle tdi w/ sunroof. problem is sunroof opening too small! hindered by an opened hatch. anyone investigate possibility of "modifying" it to open further (and not open hatch)?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

That sunroof on that beetle above looks horrible, lol. Aftermarket roofs always look cheeky and stick out like a sore thumb compared to the factory installed ones...you can always tell it's aftermarket just glancing at it.

Personally I wouldn't touch any car that had a non-factory sunroof installed. Instant deal breaker for a used vehicle purchase for me. Other people may feel differently though.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

One of the reasons I went ahead and got a Beetle without the sunroof was sitting in one and realizing for as large as it is how little it opens. It seems like the smaller ones like on the GTI open more than that


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Sun roofs are useless, that is all

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

A smaller sized window actually would open more. Not sure who decided that huge glass and small opening was the right tradeoff. Seems like every reviewer and many owners ding it for that. Me, I skipped the sunroof.... cool, yes. do I want to pay for it, no.

GTarr


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

GTarr said:


> A smaller sized window actually would open more. Not sure who decided that huge glass and small opening was the right tradeoff. Seems like every reviewer and many owners ding it for that. Me, I skipped the sunroof.... cool, yes. do I want to pay for it, no.
> 
> GTarr



Would you take it if the dealer thru it in free, my cousin got it for free no kidding.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

vdub10golf said:


> One of the reasons I went ahead and got a Beetle without the sunroof was sitting in one and realizing for as large as it is how little it opens. It seems like the smaller ones like on the GTI open more than that


The ones on the GTIs are definitely bigger. I sat in a Beetle once and was surprised how small the opening was. Smaller glass would've been more functional.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm happy I have the sunroof since I can't use my windows. At least the sunroof opens and closes properly.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

vincenzo said:


> The ones on the GTIs are definitely bigger. I sat in a Beetle once and was surprised how small the opening was. Smaller glass would've been more functional.


Yeah. The Sunroof Beetles look good but just don't seem very functional. But the way the Beetle's roof is shaped is why it won't open that much compared to like the GTI.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

katie78 said:


> I'm happy I have the sunroof since I can't use my windows. At least the sunroof opens and closes properly.


haha yeah that's a good point!


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

vdub10golf said:


> Yeah. The Sunroof Beetles look good but just don't seem very functional. But the way the Beetle's roof is shaped is why it won't open that much compared to like the GTI.


Actually I don't think it's the shape of the roof. The glass is long so if it opens any further the rear hatch may hit when you open it. My New Beetle has a rounder roof and the opening is much bigger.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Ah that's right. :thumbup:


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Steamboat said:


> Arg!
> I'll get the method of inserting pics down sooner or later!​


I would love a sunroof like this in my beetle


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

vincenzo said:


> Actually I don't think it's the shape of the roof. The glass is long so if it opens any further the rear hatch may hit when you open it. My New Beetle has a rounder roof and the opening is much bigger.




You are correct. I have a sun roof on mine. I have maybe 1/8" between the glass and the hatch when it's open. I do know that they were having an issue with the hatch and sunroof glass clearance when they were first building these, and I think the way they "fixed" the situation was to keep the glass from going further than it does.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

TJClover said:


> You are correct. I have a sun roof on mine. I have maybe 1/8" between the glass and the hatch when it's open. I do know that they were having an issue with the hatch and sunroof glass clearance when they were first building these, and I think the way they "fixed" the situation was to keep the glass from going further than it does.


Yes, I saw that in here as well. Cheaper than redesigning the roof panel I'm sure.


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

*More Sunroof Talk...*

Well Ive had 2 aftermarket sunroofs...one leaked but was easily fixed(on a Sentra) and one never leaked (on a Taurus)...I'm having a Webasto and Katzkin installed in my 2012 next week...I had one installer tell me they don't put sunroofs in Beetles, but I found 2 that will...The guy doing it has been doing it for 30 year and used to be a regional sales manager for Webasto...I agree the after market sunroofs don't look as good as factory install but on a dark color car they still look pretty good...1300 for the sunroof and 1100 for the Katzkin out the door...I'll report when finished...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I did read where Webasto is listed as the supplier of the Beetle's sunroof to VW. Also,
they have a facility in Puebla, Mexico which just happens to be where our Beetles are
built.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

A personal choice, and i like the look of the sunroof. Looks good from the outside when closed and open. And as someone mentioned it does not go back any further than it does because it extends back and stops just short of where it would interfere with the hatch when the hatch is lifted.

Great look inside, the sun shade works great, no operational issues now nor do i expect any.

I have a sunroof in the Avalanche, its 10 years old, no issues, i normally only open it about a third of the way and it adds to the ventilation, when the weather is right to even open it.

I have a sunroof in the GTI, no issues, adds to the look of the vehicle, inside and out and the few times i have opened it, enjoyed it.



This is a post i made from an earlier thread on someone considering/debating if would get a sunroof:

Three VW's and the Avalanche i don't get to drive anyone of them very much...

Yesterday i did take the turbo beetle out and it was getting dark when i left my last stop. drove home at night, probably only the second time i've driven it at night since we got it last Nov. (2600 miles on the clock)

Anyway, the temperature was great, windows down, sunroof back 1 notch, driving back thru the country, radio half way up and very comfortable, the corn fields smelled great, air was cool and with radio half way up it sounded good, no buffeting.

The hid's and fogs were lighting up the corn fields on both side of the road.

Gonna have to do this more often, too much fun.........

PS: Definitely a smoother ride over the bumps than the GTI but i do like the GTI


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Steamboat said:


> Arg!
> I'll get the method of inserting pics down sooner or later!​


Cause that doesn't look tacked on at all :what::screwy:


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Yea that looks absolutely terrible.


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Steamboat said:


> Love the cat pic.
> 
> Had the dealer put an aftermarket sunroof in my 2012 Beetle. Love it. Not panoramic, but fits well with the car.
> 
> ...



The value of things like sunroof and navigation at time of sale or trade is a joke.....That $2000 navigation you ordered on you BMW (for example) is worth maybe $500 at time of trade. Sunroof, maybe $400. Hell, according to NADA, those are the only two options that seem to have much of any value at all. Things like Zenon, comfort access, comfort seats etc aren't even listed has having any value at time of sale. Any and all options you put on a car today are things you have to enjoy while you own the car. At time of sale, they are worth pennies on the dollar to a dealer or private party. YMMV.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Stu3 said:


> The value of things like sunroof and navigation at time of sale or trade is a joke.....That $2000 navigation you ordered on you BMW (for example) is worth maybe $500 at time of trade. Sunroof, maybe $400. Hell, according to NADA, those are the only two options that seem to have much of any value at all. Things like Zenon, comfort access, comfort seats etc aren't even listed has having any value at time of sale. Any and all options you put on a car today are things you have to enjoy while you own the car. At time of sale, they are worth pennies on the dollar to a dealer or private party. YMMV.



You are correct, when i purchase a vehicle i want the things i want to enjoy the vehicle, if i was always concerned about resale i would probably be driving a used well cared for old Honda.

Buying a new car is probably not the best investment anyway. But i have had my avalanche for 10 years, the gti for 3 with 4 more years on an extended warranty and the turbo beetle will be with me (God willing) for the next 10 years. Basically i really don't give damn about resale, I'm not selling them, i may give them away to my grandchildren etc.

So i bought them to enjoy them now and for the next 10 years (hopefully i'll still be around), life is short, enjoy everyday to the fullest.

PS: I really don't like the look of the aftermarket sunroof, i absolutely love the look of the OEM. 

The limited opening is perfect for ventilation and not causing a whirl wind or noise. If you want to stand up thru the roof, buy or rent a limo, 

Different strokes baby


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I didn't want a sunroof, because eventually they all leak aftermarket or not. I hate VW's sunroof it doesn't open far enough it's way to big allowing too much sun in for my taste (Florida sun=hell) and its a giant piece of glass. If I want sun on me I'll buy a vert or a motorcycle now if vw offered a 3 fold ragtop for the beetle I might go that route, but I think they're out of the material sun roof business.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Jedidub said:


> I didn't want a sunroof, because eventually they all leak aftermarket or not. I hate VW's sunroof it doesn't open far enough it's way to big allowing too much sun in for my taste (Florida sun=hell) and its a giant piece of glass. If I want sun on me I'll buy a vert or a motorcycle now if vw offered a 3 fold ragtop for the beetle I might go that route, but I think they're out of the material sun roof business.



When's eventually? My Avalanche is 10 years old and is as tight as when i got it. Besides that i had a Nissan Maxima from '86 to 2000 with a sunroof, never had an issue with operation or leaking.


The VW sunroof is a large piece of glass with a sunshade underneath, i was a bit skeptical about its ability to block the rays, but it is as good as any shield i have had in my cars with sunroofs.

Again i gotta hand it to the VW engineers.

I think the bottom line is you likem or you don't


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Change of Plan...*

My installer is going to go with this roof on my 2012 Beetle, says it's a better application for the Beetle's slope...


http://signature-autoproducts.us/downloads/galaxy.pdf


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Westhigh76 said:


> My installer is going to go with this roof on my 2012 Beetle, says it's a better application for the Beetle's slope...
> 
> 
> http://signature-autoproducts.us/downloads/galaxy.pdf


How much is it gonna cost you?


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

jpitzer4 said:


> How much is it gonna cost you?


It's going in Thursday for the Sunroof and Katzkin leather...
http://www.katzkinvis.com/interiorselector/step3.php?type_id=1

The sunroof is 1,295 and the leather is 1,095 installed out the door...if I want the heated seats it's 150 more but I don't think I'll get those since we don't have many cold days down here...it's gonna take them 2 days to do it all...I pick it up Saturday...


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hope this photo post works...got the car back today and the window and seats looked great...interesting thing though...somewhere here there is a thread that talks about the seat cushions crumbling on the 2012 models...well the installer told me my cushions were split on the outer bolsters on each seat...he repaired them with headliner material and tape but he said the splits in my seat were the kind of thing you see on very old seats...oh well...


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Beetle Sunroof and Leather*

If you go to this link the guy who added my leather and sunroof took pictures during the project...

http://www.autostyle911.com/apps/photos/


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Westhigh76 said:


> If you go to this link the guy who added my leather and sunroof took pictures during the project...
> 
> http://www.autostyle911.com/apps/photos/


Am I correct in saying that the Katzkin product cost was $2,000 and $1,095 more for the
install?


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> Am I correct in saying that the Katzkin product cost was $2,000 and $1,095 more for the
> install?


The sunroof was $1,295 and the leather was $1,095 installed, the two of them together was about $2,600 after taxes...if I wanted the heated seats it's $150 more but I didn't get those since we don't have many cold days down here...it ended up taking 3 days to do it all...the only downer was the Katzkin leather kit didn't include leather for the armrest...I'm thinking since the car didn't originally come with an armrest and since the installer ordered by VIN number it just wasn't included...I added the armrest right after I bought the car...I'd like to do something about the hubcaps that came on the car to give them a better look but VW just doesn't seem to make any options for the 16" steelies...


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck with the new sunroof and leather, let's see some more pictures inside and a profile of car with the sunroof open, naturally if and when you get a chance.

I like them and spring and fall mine get a lot of use


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Westhigh76 said:


> The sunroof was $1,295 and the leather was $1,095 installed, the two of them together was about $2,600 after taxes...if I wanted the heated seats it's $150 more but I didn't get those since we don't have many cold days down here...it ended up taking 3 days to do it all...the only downer was the Katzkin leather kit didn't include leather for the armrest...I'm thinking since the car didn't originally come with an armrest and since the installer ordered by VIN number it just wasn't included...I added the armrest right after I bought the car...I'd like to do something about the hubcaps that came on the car to give them a better look but VW just doesn't seem to make any options for the 16" steelies...


Since they are covers, going over your original seats, wouldn't your OEM seat installed 'heat
elements' remain and just need to be covered? I assumed that Katzkin would then just insure
that the connections to the 3-level heat controls on the dash would remain operative. Don't 
understand why you would have to pay $150 more for something already in the car?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

well his profile does say 2012 beetle "base" and he makes mention of 16" steelies so maybe just maybe he wasnt fortunate to get the heated seats. sounds like a rental model beetle to me, just purely speculating here at this time though. umpkin:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VRACERW said:


> well his profile does say 2012 beetle "base" and he makes mention of 16" steelies so maybe just maybe he wasnt fortunate to get the heated seats. sounds like a rental model beetle to me, just purely speculating here at this time though. umpkin:


If his model didn't have the heated seats, your explanation would make sense.


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

It was a rental (National) with an odd assortment of options, the cars destined to the rental market got option packages that are different than the retail versions...anything related to safety made it to the car...ABS, ESC, ASR, EBD heated mirrors ect ect...otherwise it was stripped other than the Tiptronic...actually the cloth seat covers were removed by the installer and the leather went on the cushions, that's just the way they do it...the car never came with heated seats so no elements were there to work with...


----------

